# Mickey Mouse Sits on Command At 14 Weeks!



## Maltese Please (Apr 20, 2006)

*Tonight I taught Mickey how to SIT on command !!!!!!!!! He only turns 14 weeks tomorrow! I have 2 really funny things about this though and it is not just a coincidence haha! This is is sooo funny though! He actually now has associated EATING with SITTING DOWN… since I get so excited and praise him when he sits. So his tiny little butt is truly GLUED to the ground when he eats now at all times haha. He will also sit just when looking at me to get a “rise” out of me in a good way LOL – he’s a ham alright! 

I tried using a treat but since he likes his normal food kibble more than treats, I attempted to lure the food over his head from his nose to his eyes and above his head to sit. He does not really follow it though, and will take steps backward or lie down. Once I started training him in a corner though tonight, he understood when he was sitting since there was nowhere else to go haha! 

But if that wasn’t enough… I noticed that he wouldn't get the MESSAGE to sit, unless I tapped on his tail area (on the back right before the tail) so I started doing this each time. Now a fter 30 min, he sits with 100% accuracy with tapping and about 80% accuracy with food, but this is our first night! Now I am trying to phase out the touch cue and replace it with a hand signal, which he is now responding to. 

I just wanted to share my pure joy because my other maltese, Snow White, also learned her first trick at 14 weeks (but that was “chase your tail” which she was doing naturally and I just simply rewarded her for it.) With Mickey I had to drag it out of the little darling and now he and I are both SITTING blissfully. I will videotape it for proof and get it online as soon as I can. We know our pups have 2 switches, ON (crazy playing) and OFF (SLEEPING and snuggly) haha so it was so lovely to see my baby work without him being distracted. I’ve done dog training extensively with other toy furbabies before but nothing is more exciting than the joy of your own “child” actually getting the picture regarding the commands!

Pic below of Mickey standing before he realized that sitting was the way to go haha!*


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

Mickey Mouse is so adorable and so smart also with a smart loving mommy like you. You are a wonderful trainer and you really are wonderful with Maltese. They love you and learn so quickly. Of course it helps having two very smart Maltese. Thanks for sharing this wonderful first training step for your new little furson.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

These babies are sooooooooooooo smart. Mickey is a handsome guy.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

hes so cute! how about some more pics!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Good for him!!!!







He is a cutie pie!!








Brinkley learned fast too...but not Neyland!









Neyland is nine months old and STILL won't sit!







He only jumps!








He knows some other commands like 'go potty in the box', 'go get a toy'... etc...but NOT 'sit'!


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

Great news.
















They are just so clever.









Chloe learnt ALL the commands around 11 weeks!! Mind you sometimes she just looks at me as if to say:














you talking to me???

So funny.


Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> Great news.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

































Mickey mouse is a clever little boy







I bet you are proud as punch!


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Aw - come on! More pics!!


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

hey Mickey your so fine....err sorry!! 
Mickey is a cutie!! fenwya is easy to train too(except roll over) But he has to have motivation (TREATS) LOL I think sometimes they are too smart!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

That's great, but Mickey has a tough act to follow, with Miss Hokey Pokey Snow White!







But if he's already doing his 'sit' at 14 weeks, there's no telling how far he will go!


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

_*GOOD BOY!!! Mickey!!!*_


----------

